# Your opinions please



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

A guy who phoned me the other night he was looking for a lizard he said he saw listed on here, so I asked which one. He replied the green iguana for his 3 yr old daughter. I nearly choked LOL Told him politely that I'd wouldn't rehome as an iggy is often far too much for an adult and NEVER suitable for kids particulary a 3yr old. He told me he knows his stuff as he has kept tegus and listed numerous monitors and then asked about the beardie for his 3 yr old daughter... 

The same guy has enquired about the Bull Snake i was rehoming and openly asked on the forum in the classified section, but because he feels a 5 yr old iguana that DOES tail whips etc I have refused to rehome anything to him. He also claims he probably has more reptiles than me, which is quite possible and he holds a DWA.... so if you was a rescuer would you to rehome to this guy????


----------



## dingy (Apr 4, 2006)

Short and sweet but the answer is a def NO. If you are at all uneasy then you should go with your instinct and refuse the person.


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Yes i couldn't put it better myself. Will be very interestin what others feel though.


----------



## Prettyjoby (Aug 11, 2008)

definitely not. If he knew his stuff I don't think he would consider a green iquana a good pet for his little girl.


----------



## D.J.Freebase (Jan 9, 2008)

On the flip side, he may want the iguana for his daughters pet, but surely he would not allow her to handle it? I have snakes and lizards that are classed as my children's pets, this doesn't necessarily mean that they can freely handle them???


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

D.J.Freebase said:


> On the flip side, he may want the iguana for his daughters pet, but surely he would not allow her to handle it? I have snakes and lizards that are classed as my children's pets, this doesn't necessarily mean that they can freely handle them???


When I told him that an iguana is no way suitable for a child he said that his daughter wouldn't be left alone with it he would be there...but considering the description I have put in the classifieds i wouldnt risk my own children being near it let alone someone elses.

Iguanas can be very unpredictable at times and if the iggy was to leap at the child she would have no chance. Only last year an iggy shown no sign it was going to be naughty, then it lept at my husband when he went into the enclosure to get the food bowl and bit my hubbies face.... took a chunk of cheek right out and bloody was spirting from his face. At the hospital the wound was so bad that they couldn't stitch it together as the flesh was missing , they have to pull and lue i back together!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Reptilerescueden said:


> Yes i couldn't put it better myself.


 
let me have a go....

i'd rehome his daughter instead if he wants to risk a 6ft (possibly) pissed off tail whipping iggy getting too close to her.


----------



## D.J.Freebase (Jan 9, 2008)

Reptilerescueden said:


> When I told him that an iguana is no way suitable for a child he said that his daughter wouldn't be left alone with it he would be there...but considering the description I have put in the classifieds i wouldnt risk my own children being near it let alone someone elses.
> 
> Iguanas can be very unpredictable at times and if the iggy was to leap at the child she would have no chance. Only last year an iggy shown no sign it was going to be naughty, then it lept at my husband when he went into the enclosure to get the food bowl and bit my hubbies face.... took a chunk of cheek right out and bloody was spirting from his face. At the hospital the wound was so bad that they couldn't stitch it together as the flesh was missing , they have to pull and lue i back together!


Sorry must have missed that. Ultimately, if you feel uncomfortable rehoming a reptile with someone, dont do it.


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Meko said:


> let me have a go....
> 
> i'd rehome his daughter instead if he wants to risk a 6ft (possibly) pissed off tail whipping iggy getting too close to her.


 Yep that's definately better! :lol2:


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

D.J.Freebase said:


> Sorry must have missed that. Ultimately, if you feel uncomfortable rehoming a reptile with someone, dont do it.


 Oh I won't love!


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

i would have done exactly the same thing in your shoes. A: he doesnt sound genuine B: if he is by god WTF


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

We have a black list so to speak for any rehomes or sales, there are just people we will not rehome to.
We also give them the reasons we wouldnt rehome with them in a polite email stating that we feel they wouldnt have time or that they dont have the correct knowledge etc.


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

Havent read his thread,but if this guy claims to be a self-proclaimed reptile expert,keeping hots and lots of other species,id expect him to have basic knowledge of both iguanas and bullsnakes.I wouldnt home him a stick insect.


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

Regardless of the facts he has clearly laid on the table. i always followed my heart when deciding who to rehome too. and as far as i know it never caused a problem, although someone called Kym(?) from oxfordshire who allegedly ran a rescue there did spread some rumours about me owing to the contrary.... i think you all know me well enough.

Den, you did right telling him to poke it.


----------



## gaspanic (Sep 1, 2008)

Ive never had experience with an iguana of that size but i have seen them...I could never even think it'd be "ok" to have a 3yr old handle it or be within a meter of it(tail whiping and speed) nah...no way. Good on ya for saying no!


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

Let me put it this way....
I have had every reptile you can imagine as well as some you can't.... I have a DWA and cites to own my breeding group of Komodos... Believe me......You are mad if you do...LOL
It's easy to big yourself up on a forum......
I wouldn't sell to them either...


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Thanks everyone


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

OK let me get this right he wants a 6ft iggy for a 3yo he has a dwa?
q1.dose he allow his kids to play with his dwa's? if hes willing to let them play with a iggy then why wont he?
q2.how the hell did he get a dwa? he sounds like an idiot
all in all = kids+dwa+idiot=disaster and a bad name for good responsible reptile dwa etc. owners and a field day for the news to diss reptiles as pets


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

That's IF he has DWA as we only have his say so but IF he has then God knows how lol. He mentioned the DWA like it was supposed to impress me... obviously it didn't. :lol2:


----------



## elle1331 (Mar 19, 2007)

i think you have answered your own question hun, if you feel ill at ease with any prospective re homers then just say no. Whats to say that this guy wont be looking to re home the iggy when he experiences their lovely 'dont mess with me attitude?' 
He sounds like a tool


----------



## twinklu (Mar 12, 2008)

Go with your gut instint, if you've got the knowledge to set up a successful and healthly rehoming centre, you didn't get it to that place by doubting yourself, if your not sure about him then you've probably got a very genuine reason.


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

i think if you are unsure in your own mind that something doesn`t add up then you need to follow your instincts.

the one i rehomed through you a few weeks ago (the brierfield one) is a stroppy git and to be honest with you i offered it up for re-home again a week ago ,i was tired and emotional boo hoo due to work :lol2:luckily i didn`t get any takers as day by day i`m getting more attached to it and it is calming down.

so in short which this message is not not suitable for anyone under sixteen in my opinion and this guy seems to be clutching at straws looking for a cheap animal.


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

twinklu said:


> Go with your gut instint, if you've got the knowledge to set up a successful and healthly rehoming centre, you didn't get it to that place by doubting yourself, if your not sure about him then you've probably got a very genuine reason.


 Oh I don't myself at all love, but the guy who's a member on here saw it fit to place a comment one the rehoming section saying I know shit and I'm a waste of space LOL. Course since then it has been removed. I knew everyone would be of the same opinion so I am kinda hoping he will see this thread and realise that he has been a prat!


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

darwengray said:


> i think if you are unsure in your own mind that something doesn`t add up then you need to follow your instincts.
> 
> the one i rehomed through you a few weeks ago (the brierfield one) is a stroppy git and to be honest with you i offered it up for re-home again a week ago ,i was tired and emotional boo hoo due to work :lol2:luckily i didn`t get any takers as day by day i`m getting more attached to it and it is calming down.
> 
> so in short which this message is not not suitable for anyone under sixteen in my opinion and this guy seems to be clutching at straws looking for a cheap animal.


 See this is a perfect example of just how tough iguanas can be and your very experienced with them! lad your sticking with him though. I actally won't rehome to anyone under the age of 18.


----------

